

Services (Part 6 of AngularJS from beginner to expert in 7 steps series) - bauser
http://www.ng-newsletter.com/posts/beginner2expert-services.html

======
swinglock
So now that this series is nearing the end, what's the verdict on it, from
anyone that has followed all parts?

~~~
cschneid
I am not actively working with Angular enough to vouch for its usefulness in
real apps, but the style of the posts themselves, with live copies of the code
that's being discussed was really well done.

